# Best hand cream you have used?



## debbiedeb77 (Jan 15, 2008)

helloo! well i have been having really bad cracks on my hands- i wash my hands a lot and i also have a condition called eczema (i think thats how its spelled)which makes my skin unusually dry. what is the best hand cream any of you have used that is good for dry, cracked hands...i think i have tried all of them but maybe somebody can suggest a new one on the market!

thanks a bunch ladies! aloha~ debbie


----------



## magosienne (Jan 15, 2008)

Neutrogena, Shea butter and Weleda's calendula cream. those are my top 3, the first probably being shea butter because it's the one that is absorbed the most quickly by my skin.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 15, 2008)

Eucerin or Dionis Goat's Milk.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 15, 2008)

I would reccomend shea butter or cocoabutter. My mum has the most wonderful hands, and that is because she moisturises them every single night. Maybe you could try taking a mini-moisturiser bottle in your bag with you and applying regularly?

if you want super moisture, i find that this is a good tip:

before bed, apply a thick, highly moisturising product such as the body shop body butter, and then pop on a pair of cotton gloves over night, and the moisture will be kept locked in! awesome stuff






best of luck with your search


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 15, 2008)

Bliss High Intensity Hand Cream. It works really well for me.


----------



## beautifuladdiction (Jan 15, 2008)

L'Occitane shea butter hand lotion is awesome. Its expensive though..


----------



## monniej (Jan 15, 2008)

carol's daughter lemon rose hand cream

derma e age reversal hand cream


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 15, 2008)

Crabtree &amp; Evelyn Hand Therapy... I've been using their Summer Hill scented one, but they also have goat's milk and jojoba oil ones too. Second best for me is Miso Pretty Hand &amp; Body Cream, and third is Mary Kay Satin Hands.


----------



## HannahNYC (Jan 16, 2008)

I use Clarins hand cream and Sally Hanson's 18 hour hand cream. Both are great but for seriously damaged skin I would start with the S. H. after a shower and wear gloves overnight. Also try some Bag balm...


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 16, 2008)

L'Occtaine Shea butter. Just great


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 16, 2008)

The best I have ever used, hands down, is Olay Quench hand cream.


----------



## xxahsinxx (Jan 16, 2008)

i have quite dry hands and i use hemp by the body shop....absolutely fantastic and ur hands are left smooth and silky....swear by it for dry hands and i even use the lipbalm stick and face cream.


----------



## khewes (Jan 19, 2008)

I love the Mary Kay hand lotions. Not a big fan of their makeup, but their lotions rock.


----------



## KellyB (Jan 19, 2008)

I love Nivea hand cream. I'm a nurse and I wash my hands all day. It stays on and my hands are always soft.


----------



## cintamay (Jan 19, 2008)

i use emu oil cream. its cheap and keeps my hands soft and its not greasy.


----------



## brewgrl (Jan 19, 2008)

i love Bliss High Intensity Hand Cream, and now they have a winter version for SUPER dry hands. love L'Occitane Shea as well


----------



## jessimau (Jan 19, 2008)

Biotherm's Biomains hand cream. It strengthens your nails and moisturizes your cuticles, too. One thing I love is that, at first it feels a little greasy, but it absorbs in really quickly and just leaves your hands feeling comfortable and soft. I've converted a ton of people to this product and even had a manicurist ask what I use because my cuticles were in such good shape. No other hand cream has ever worked as well for me. The only downside is that you have to order online.


----------



## tamagnocchi (Jan 20, 2008)

my fav is weleda sanddorn hand cream. dont know the english word for sanddorn sorry =/

but if you have really dry skin i would say too, to get a cream with urea in it, perhaps eucerin. urea 5% or 10% would help your hands i think!




kati


----------



## Amor Divino (Jan 20, 2008)

I recommend either real cocoa butter from a reputable health food store or also I have been using the products shown here above from bee luscious cosmetics, they have I have seen on the site special products for excema but I do love their moisture mitts and rescue balm. I also recommend aloe vera plant gel because it is very healing.


----------



## Leony (Jan 21, 2008)

After trying many hand creams, I'm still loving my Loccitane with sheabutter.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *tamagnocchi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif my fav is weleda sanddorn hand cream. dont know the english word for sanddorn sorry =/
but if you have really dry skin i would say too, to get a cream with urea in it, perhaps eucerin. urea 5% or 10% would help your hands i think!





kati

do you mean the one with red packaging ? with sea buckthorn as main ingredient? i have tried it at the shop, and quite liked it.


----------



## asian_jewel (Jan 21, 2008)

My mom has eczema as well and she uses Gardeners dream cream. She loves it.


----------



## shimmerE (Jan 21, 2008)

i also love the L'Occitane shea butter hand cream. it really works great. i also like the Bliss Body Butter...


----------



## speedy (Jan 22, 2008)

L'Occitaine's shea butter hand cream is my favorite. My second favorite is Jurlique's rose hand cream.


----------



## tamagnocchi (Jan 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif do you mean the one with red packaging ? with sea buckthorn as main ingredient? i have tried it at the shop, and quite liked it. ha yes!! i just used the translationprogram and sea buckthorn is a word for "sanddorn". and its in a red/orange packaging, tube.this one seems to be very light, but when you use it a longer time who feel a difference.


----------



## Pebl (Jan 22, 2008)

Avon's Silicone Glove


----------



## revei (Jan 24, 2008)

Bath and Body Works makes some really good hand creams. They have shea butter in them too.


----------



## beaglette (Jan 24, 2008)

I have tried umpteen zillion lotions because my hands are miserable all the time-- I am continually washing my hands with the kidlets! Everything is always sooooo sticky or greasy and is scented. I am highly allergic to the smells of many lotions-- they make my nose itch and my skin crawl! I finally found something I LOVE-- it's a bit spendy but worth every single penny, imo. Creme de Corps | Kiehl's. I didn't have much on my xmas list this past year and nothing expensive-- this was the most expensive thing on my list, actually! And I got it. I made to tell him to get the 8 ounce bottle only because, I know him well enough to know he would have bought the liter bottle for me!!! Anyway, if you have a Kiehl's store around, they will give you all kinds of free samples to take home.

GL!

Warmly,

beaglette


----------



## morosity (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm the same, my hands are ridiculously chapped and dry because I'm a constant handwasher!. I use Elizabeth Ardens 8 hour handcream and LUSH's dream cream and it works a treat.


----------



## MissPout (Jan 26, 2008)

I use Dove Protecting Hand Lotion and for the night i use the Dove Night Hand Cream. When i have very dry hands i make a mask with olive oil, mayo and an egg.


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks for all tha suggestions!


----------



## JinxCat (Jan 28, 2008)

I was amazed at how well Avon's Silicone Glove works.


----------



## JordanGalore (Jan 28, 2008)

Well for the winter months when my hands like to get dry on me, lol. I like to use the Neutrogena Norwegian Formula Hand Cream. I also like to use Eucerin or Cocoa/Shea Butter. When I'm on the go, I usually keep the Neutrogena in my purse but I keep lotion in all of the bathrooms in my house so when I finish washing my hands I can lotion them and try to keep them from getting extra dry! My friend from college taught me that and I've been a stickler for it every since, lol. In addition, I like to use cuticle oil on my nails to help my hands look even more healthy.


----------



## kayleigh83 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've used Herbacin Kamille for a long time now and I looove it! Works so well, not too thin or too thick and greasy. The smell is very light and fresh.


----------



## AppleRose (Feb 5, 2008)

Creams with a good quotient of shea butter are my favorite.


----------



## inertia (Feb 5, 2008)

A couple of years ago I restored my cracking hands to human skin with Vaseline. I put a thin layer over regular hand lotion before bed and the very next morning there was a noticeable difference. This winter I've been doing it once or twice a week and haven't had any chapping at all. If you've got some Vaseline lying around, why not try it before spending money on something expensive?


----------



## fiji (Feb 6, 2008)

mary kay satin hands gets my vote. I like how it smells too. It's the only MK product that I have purchased more than once


----------



## cablegiirl (Feb 6, 2008)

My mom and I also have eczema on my fingers It seems to only effect my cuticles, but my mom's is on the cuticles, but on the pads of her fingers as well. We have found that applying a healing salve that contain calendula at night works well. There is a noticable enough difference that they don't get as dried out.

Somehow I also have it on my eyelids too, which is even worse because it makes the skin on my eyelids look dry and wrinkled when I wear eyeshadow and it doesn't get better with anything.

I'm wondering, too, if there is anyone else who has this and has found other stuff that works!!


----------



## SalJ (Feb 6, 2008)

Lush do one that's almondy that's lovely and really intensive so good for really dry hands.

At the moment I'm using Soap &amp; Glory's hand food - that's really nice and surprisingly Tesco's naturals range has a lovely hand cream.

Originally Posted by *cablegiirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm wondering, too, if there is anyone else who has this and has found other stuff that works!! The best thing I've found for my eczema (aside from giving up dairy which helped enormously) is borage oil. 
Just need and massaged in. It really helps with the itching as well. I also used to have cortizone (sp) cream from the doc that cleared it up but I don't really like using that unless I have to!

I used to get eczema a lot but now it only seems to flare up when i'm stressin (like now!). I must dig out that borage oil





I've tried other creams from shops etc and most of them work for a bit but then you get used to them and they stop being so effective.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 6, 2008)

loccitane hand cream i don't like coco butter smell so i use the lavender one


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif loccitane hand cream i don't like coco butter smell so i use the lavender one Me too! This is my ATF hand cream so soothing, creamy, and smells wonderful.


----------

